# RYD - Ryder Capital



## System (8 September 2015)

Ryder Capital Limited (RYD) will be listed on the ASX as a listed investment company (LIC). Primarily, the Company will invest in micro, small and mid cap securities listed on Australian exchanges. Its investment portfolio will be managed by the Manager, Ryder Investment Management Pty Limited.

The Manager will undertake the active management of the Company’s portfolio of Australian listed securities, typically with a small cap bias and cash, deposit products and senior debt, together with opportunistic allocations to other securities listed on Australian exchanges.

It is anticipated that RYD will list on the ASX during September 2015.

www.rydercapital.com.au


----------

